# ***BURL***BURL***BURL



## okiebugg (May 14, 2012)

I found this tree in November 2011 and went back Saturday to remove it if it really looked promising.

It is White Oak Brrl through and through the trunk portion. Very light colored with bark inclusions, a cacaphony of grain and very heavy. I plan to dry a bit of it and sell it here soon.








[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## HoratioHornblower (May 14, 2012)

Sounds great, but I can't see the pictures!

David


----------



## corian king (May 14, 2012)

Can't see pics either????


----------



## pensbydesign (May 14, 2012)

no picture


----------



## FatPat (May 14, 2012)

Can't see any pictures.


----------



## SDB777 (May 14, 2012)

Scott (good luck) B


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (May 14, 2012)

NO PICS, Didn't happen


----------



## okiebugg (May 14, 2012)

*It happened*






Pix a different way


----------



## Fred (May 14, 2012)

Looks great to me. Is the tree diseased in any way? If not and you can stand it, let it grow bigger and better.


----------



## okiebugg (May 14, 2012)

*NO*



Fred said:


> Looks great to me. Is the tree diseased in any way? If not and you can stand it, let it grow bigger and better.


 
No, It's not diseased in any way. this particular genus of tree grows much taller and fuller....The only problem is the heartwood atrophies and disappears and you are left with just sapwood, so you lose more than half of the tree interior. I have 1600 acres of this type of forest and am very selective about what is sacrificed and when and where, so it is managed pretty closely. In the fall, it is prime deer and turkey country. It also contains a 66 acre Oxbow from the Cimarron River for fishing
                                                                                          ^
                                                                                           ^
                                                                                            google oxbow

From what I read, every knot/burl on these trees are an area where the tree has decided to grow a limb but it didn't come to pass......so, it's loaded with burl projections. It doesn't hurt the tree to cut a burl or 2 from the side and just let the tree be as it is......so........if you see a tree with a large projection from the trunk, chances you have found a gold mine of unusual wood. The grain runs wonderfully crazy inside these projections and make beautiful pens and turnings. I'll show a picture of one if you like.

Our local woodturners club is coming out to my place soon to harvest 1 or possibly 2 trees for the club. Possibly a Box Elder and an Oak.

The tree you see is about 36" in diameter and 40 ft tall, so it isn't a young tree. Of the two trunks you see, each is much larger than a mans thigh.....


----------



## SDB777 (May 15, 2012)

Cool, ya got the photo's to come through for us 'burl-heads':biggrin:


The last burl-thing I cut into that looked like those was hollow inside, I'm gonna cross my fingers for ya!  Hoping yours are solid....I was bummed.






Scott (musta been the gif-"X" fighter) B


----------



## okiebugg (May 15, 2012)

SDB777 said:


> Cool, ya got the photo's to come through for us 'burl-heads':biggrin:
> 
> 
> The last burl-thing I cut into that looked like those was hollow inside, I'm gonna cross my fingers for ya! Hoping yours are solid....I was bummed.
> ...


 
I thought that I was the only one that ever ran into the problem of 'hollow tree'. this particular tree was solid with a few problem areas, but lotsa burl areas that are very gnarly and have my favorite characteristic,  small bark inclusions peppered throughout,


----------



## Rick P (May 15, 2012)

KBs Pensnmore said:


> NO PICS, Didn't happen


 

Since when does a mans word mean nothing?


----------



## Rick P (May 15, 2012)

Okie bug

Nice find man congrats!


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (May 15, 2012)

Post what the burls look like cut!


----------



## Rick P (May 15, 2012)

Pen_Turner_Dan said:


> Post what the burls look like cut!


 
Yes please!


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (May 15, 2012)

Rick P said:


> KBs Pensnmore said:
> 
> 
> > NO PICS, Didn't happen
> ...



Any time you're bragging on an Internet forum, and have no pics for the rest of us to drool over. :biggrin:


----------



## Rick P (May 15, 2012)

LOL.....With all do respect, in a very calm and cool manner I would like to point out that "no pics didn't happen" Means without photographic proof I do not trust you to be honest!

Instead of UNINTENTCIALY questioning someones honor over a computer glitch, wouldn't merely asking for the original poster to re post his photos be a better way of wording things? I DO NOT think you meant it that way.......so why give people the impression you did?

I know its nit picking but I honestly don't think folks who use that saying understand how they appear to the people around them..............it's intended to be funny, I for one have never found it to be.

Please dont misunderstand this as a lecture, I merely ask that you consider my point of view on the subject..........I too cant wait to see more pics of the wood from this amazing tree. 

Thanks for considering what I have to say
Rick.


----------



## Haynie (May 15, 2012)

Rick

With all due respect that "No pics" thing has been tossed around this forum a lot longer than either of us have been here.  It is neither rude, nor meant to be derogatory at all.  It means quite simply "we want to see what you are talking about."  no one's honor is being questioned and no one is calling someone a liar.  Take a moment and think about how often you have seen that on this forum and not gotten hot under the collar.  What is different here?


----------



## Rick P (May 15, 2012)

I felt like speaking out, do you ignore a squeaky wheel or give a drop of oil? This is NOT the first time I have expressed my feelings about what I see as a very bad joke. I was also VERY careful to explain that I understand what was intended and that the person I was speaking to meant no ill. Respectfully, "we have always told a bad joke that could be misinterpreted as rude to each other" is not a reason to ignore the possibility that there maybe a better way to express ourselves. Also new members are not in on it..........I know how I felt the first time I read it, and it was not a warm fuzzy.

Thanks for joining the conversation about this particular IAP........"quirk". You have a valid point, but I think we would all be better off if we dropped this particular phrase since it could easily have unintended consequences.


----------



## sbell111 (May 16, 2012)

Rick P said:


> Thanks for joining the conversation about this particular IAP........"quirk". You have a valid point, but I think we would all be better off if we dropped this particular phrase since it could easily have unintended consequences.


It's not really an IAP thing.  It's an internet thing.  If you participate in other forums, you will likely experience the same 'rudeness'.  Most understand that it isn't an insult.  It's more of a really gentle poke and a jealous interest rolled up together.


----------



## Rick P (May 16, 2012)

sbell111

This is the only place I have ever seen it, but then I really am not a big fan of this type of comunication. It's very limited and as we have seen miscomunication can easily happen. As most know I recently went after another member basically because his sentance lacked a subject leaving it open to inturpitation, I am deeply sorry for that. However when everything we do is typed out and you can't see expressions or read a face it does happen from time to time. It just feels wrong and seems rather childish to me........like kids who call each other "My Nigga"! The intent is good but the saying it's self, it's history and in fact litteral meaning are FAR from inocent. I'm not saying the two are on the same scale, just asking those who use it to think about wording things a diferent way. Thanks for taking the time to coment..........now where is that burl porn!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## wolftat (May 16, 2012)

Those are nice burls, check this one out, it is over 7 feet high and goes all the way around the tree and into the ground.


----------



## Rick P (May 16, 2012)

Neat burl! But man ya cant be that ugly.........there seems to be some redacting goin on!


----------



## wolftat (May 16, 2012)

Rick P said:


> Neat burl! But man ya cant be that ugly.........there seems to be some redacting goin on!


 Didn't want the face connected to anything that may be in the picture too:biggrin:. And if this tree ever disappears from the city park in the middle of the night, I don't want to be conected to it in any way.:wink:


----------



## Justturnin (May 16, 2012)

Nice find!!

There is a White Oak tree up the road from me that has what appears to be 2 large burls, one on the North and one on the East side of the tree.  Each is about 4't x 2'w x about 12"-18" thick.  They are starting to wrap around the tree into each other.  I lust over that tree and hope I am around when it comes down to claim the lumber to give it a good home.


----------



## Rick P (May 16, 2012)

wolftat said:


> Rick P said:
> 
> 
> > Neat burl! But man ya cant be that ugly.........there seems to be some redacting goin on!
> ...


 
Coveting the forbidden tree are we? LOL good planing!

I rubber necked at a stump in one of the neighbors yards so many times my wife finally told me to "go ring there bell before you cause an accident!".......they OBVIOUSLY thought I was not right but were very happy to have the stump gone!


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jun 5, 2012)

Somebody cut these burls and sell me them!


----------



## McBryde (Jun 5, 2012)

Good looking trees! That looks like some of the post oaks we have around here. The problem I usually run into is drying them without them twisting and warping to all hell before they get dry enough to turn.

E


----------



## MattTheHat (Jun 6, 2012)

Burls are cool and all, but that one tree has an ATV growing in it. Now, THAT'S really cool!

-Matt


----------



## Sataro (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like a great tree to get a little turning out of!


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 6, 2012)

I have been on several other forums and "No pics didn't happen" is very common and commonly understood.


----------



## Kinger (Jun 7, 2012)

keithbyrd said:


> I have been on several other forums and "No pics didn't happen" is very common and commonly understood.


 
yeah im pretty sure its a requirement to say it atleast once on any forum your on


----------

